# Vera Bradley Pet Carrier



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently was offered a deal on a Vera Bradley Pet Carrier but I have some reservations because I don't know anyone who has used one. Hunter is about 11 pounds and is about 13" from bum to neck. Anyone have any experience with these carriers? Here are two different links to show pictures of what it looks like

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vera-Bradley-PET-PORTE...3QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012QN9HM/ref=as...mp;linkCode=asn


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i do not have any experience what so ever w/ Vera Bradley carriers but form the pictures you linked...do you really like the designs?!

If you do, then great but if not, I think the "hot dog" bags that a SM member sells (i have seen them on many posts here) look FABULOUS!!! :wub: From a personal view, I would much rather own a "hotdog" bag from the SM member...so sorry i cant remember exactly who the member is right now but I have seen the pics and they are beyond cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the hot dog bags are really great (just expensive) and have talked to the woman that makes them. I haven't started my new job and so it will be a while before I get a paycheck (then hopefully I can order) but this was an offer for a good looking bag for very little money so I thought I would get some reviews.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a Vera Bradley travel makeup bag, it's cute and it's held up well. I don't know about the carrier, I think you'd need to see it in person to see if it would work or not. I have Coach carriers and they are very rigid. I'm just afraid it would kind of collapse around the dog. The hotdog bag allows the dogs head to stick out and they are super cute! I think it's bentleyboy that sells them.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 15 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707164


> I think the hot dog bags are really great (just expensive) and have talked to the woman that makes them. I haven't started my new job and so it will be a while before I get a paycheck (then hopefully I can order) but this was an offer for a good looking bag for very little money so I thought I would get some reviews.[/B]


I see...I am sorry, I didn't know more about hot dog bags (like prices) before I commented..I only saw how they looked and thought they were cute. I honestly had no idea about the prices, respectively. I hope you didn't mind my big mouth :embarrassed: did not mean any offense!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If your dog is 13 inches from back of neck to bum chances are that's not going to be
long enough for him since it's only 15 inches long. I think I would go with a larger bag.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gigi Olivia makes a very affordable, good quality pet carrier. They come in a size medium which would work for Hunter.

Just a little warning, though. An eleven pound dog could get pretty heavy to carry in a bag.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You may just want to save your money until you can purchase the HotDog Bag. My Zoe is now a svelte 9 lbs, but last winter she got up to 11 lbs. I just could no longer carry her in a conventional type bag. But when I put her in the HotDog bag, even at 11 lbs, it was so much more comfortable. Something about the weight being evenly distributed and the way you can cradle your arm underneath truly makes it so much easier. Even if it's a good deal on the Vera Bradley, I truly think you'll be wasting your money because I just don't think you'll use it much since it's just not comfortable for a fluff of that weight.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri is on his second one - I had to throw the first away because with use the lining on the inside starts to collapse in. Anyway he is 11 inches long and it's barely long enough for him so I wouldn't recommend it for a dog that is longer.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the Vera Bradley dog carrier as well and like it but Buttons is less than 5# so I'm not sure it would be big enough for a 11# dog. I would certainly want to try one before I bought it. Good luck. My personal favorite is the Brighton but it might not be large enough either (and actually the dogs seem to prefer the Vera).


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a Vera Carrier and didn't like it. I'm sure where it even is at the movement, but it doesn't matter as I use my other carriers. I find the carrier to be too tall and wide enough for my 5.5/6 pounder. I also didn't like that when I put things in the side pocket it would encroach on my pup's space. I'm sorry, but I think the design of the bad is all wrong.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had one that was a similar style and it really wasn't comfortable to carry her around in. Depending on what you're wanting to use it for you may even want to consider a stroller instead. Unless you're wanting to sneak him in places in which case a stroller wouldn't work. We've pretty much given up on carriers here. I'm a fairly small girl and her 6 lbs. gets heavy real fast. 

If you have any dog boutiques, or even a Petsmart, in your area go try out different styles. Then you can get an idea of what's most comfortable for you and him.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your imput! I usually carry Hunter around in a black polka dot bag and it does real well with his weight but doesn't keep him very warm when we are out in the fall/winter. I think I am going to skip over the Vera Bag because she won't take it back if it doesn't work out for Hunter and then I will juse be stuck with something that didn't work and I'll have to try to sell it (and I am so tired of doing that )


Godiva - no offense taken, I know that sometimes typed things can be read differently than they are meant and I knew you were trying to be helpful 

Thanks again everyone for your help!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 16 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707421


> I had one that was a similar style and it really wasn't comfortable to carry her around in. Depending on what you're wanting to use it for you may even want to consider a stroller instead. Unless you're wanting to sneak him in places in which case a stroller wouldn't work. We've pretty much given up on carriers here. I'm a fairly small girl and her 6 lbs. gets heavy real fast.
> 
> If you have any dog boutiques, or even a Petsmart, in your area go try out different styles. Then you can get an idea of what's most comfortable for you and him.[/B]


I agree. Ever since I got a stroller, I never use my bags anymore.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I had the Vera Bradley Bag, and sold it. I thought it was too small for Bogie. He is arouned 8 pounds and fit in it but I thought it was just too tight. I found it to be comfortable for me though.


----------

